# Desktop von Linux-Server auf Windows-PC anzeigen



## freihsve (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Forum

Ich habe zwar ein paar Ansätze hier im Forum gefunden, wirklich weitergeholfen hat die mir jedoch nicht.

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe für mein Studium probehalber mal einen Linux-Server aufgesetzt. Der hat sich sehr bewährt und ist mir ziemlich ans Herz gewachsen (formatieren, andere Distributionen drauf oder wieder mit WinServer rumspielen will ich jedenfalls nicht mehr).

Ich würde nun gern ein paar Programme (mit GUI, da ich nicht der Hardcore-Unix-User bin) vom Server benutzen. Das soll wie ich schon gelesen habe über Cygwin oder VNC möglich sein. Hingekriegt hab ich es in den letzten 3 Wochen jedoch nicht!

Hat vielleicht wer ein *wirklich gutes HOWTO*  zu einem der beiden Programme? Ich wäre echt froh darüber und bestimmt auch die vielen anderen User im Forum, die dieses Problem (oder ein ähnliches) beschäftigt.

Bitte keine tollen Sprüche von wegen man-pages oder google. hab ich probiert, geht aber leider nicht! :-(

Betriebssystem auf Server: Suse 9.1 mit Gnome
BS auf Desktop: WInXP Professional (Uni-Kiste im Studi-Wohnheim)


----------



## SPT (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde VNC empfehlen...
Du kannst bzw. musst die "Fernsteuerung" deines Servers per Yast2 akivieren, um per VNC raufzukommen. Habe den genauen Menüweg jetzt nicht im Kopf, ich glaube du kannst den VNC-Server unter dem Menüpunkt "Netzwerkdienste" aktivieren. Wenn du ne Firewall laufen hast, musst du wahrscheinlich noch den VNC-Port freischalten.
Einen guten Windows-Client findest du z.B. bei http://www.tightvnc.org


----------



## freihsve (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sebastian. Genau der genau Weg wäre das, was mich sehr interessiert.  Weil genau dort irgendwo hab ich die ganze Zeit einen (oder mehrere) Fehler drin.

Was gestern immhin geklappt hat war der Zugriff über meinen ssh-Client (shutdown ging. Vorgestern nicht).

Was jedoch wichtig wäre, wäre wie gesagt, die grafische Oberfläche (Gnome) damit ich meine Arbeiten für die Uni in Latex schreiben und in pdf umwandeln kann, dass ich Open Office auf meinem Server benutzen kann und dass ich als Auflockerung auch mal eines der Games brauchen kann (glaube nicht, das es TUX-Racer für die Konsole gibt  )

Also ich wäre weiterhin sehr dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal in der Suche sowas hatten wir schon. Mir VNC oder RFB sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (30. Dezember 2004)

Also ich würde die Cygwin-Vriante empfehlen, da sie wesentlich schneller ist.
Vorteil:
Du hast auf deinem Windows Rechner einen X-Server laufen und die Zeichenbefehle werden von deinem Server über TCP/IP geschickt, hingegen bei VNC werden komprimierte Pixeldaten geschickt.

Installation:
- Cygwin mit Cygwin/X installieren

Benutzung: (hier sind verschiedene Arten möglich) z.B. umsetzten der $DISPLAY veriable auf dem Server:
- Telnet zum Server
- export DISPLAY=IP_DES_WIN_RECHNERS:0.0
- xterm starten.

Es gibt natürlich andere Varianten (z.B. über query oder per XDM-Broadcast).

Gruß Homer


----------

